# Light Painting



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

My first attempt at light painting, its harder than you'd think. Cant figure out a way to keep the focus sharp, I did the infinity and there is still some blur. Has anyone ever done this before? It says Nikon


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

Manaheim's thread about night shooting has some stuff about light painting I believe. You misspelled Canon though


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah shucks, I always forget the silent e in Leica.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 30, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:
			
		

> My first attempt at light painting, its harder than you'd think. Cant figure out a way to keep the focus sharp, I did the infinity and there is still some blur. Has anyone ever done this before? It says Nikon
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30427"/>



What aperture did you shoot on? That might have something to do with sharpness.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

f 5.6 / 10" / 100 iso


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

Pre-focus using a flashlight on an object placed where you plan to work, then shut off AF on the lens.  Allow enough DOF using aperture so that you don't stray out of the sharpness zone.

I've dabbled in this sort of thing from time to time:


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

I did the pre focus thing. I really think its the slow shutter speed. A lot of stuff I'm looking at online have the blur.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> I did the pre focus thing. I really think its the slow shutter speed. A lot of stuff I'm looking at online have the blur.


Maybe you need a more stable tripod then.  The shot I provided was a 176 second exposure - nearly 3 minutes.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a nice manfrotto. My design was not as intense as yours so no need for that long of an exposure. Yours is blurry as well. I'm thinking there is no way to have the tac sharp look with this technique.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> I have a nice manfrotto. My design was not as intense as yours so no need for that long of an exposure. Yours is blurry as well. I'm thinking there is no way to have the tac sharp look with this technique.


LOL!  Okay expert.  If you say so.  Good luck with that!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

You have to understand that the shutter is open for a long time. The light source is moving so no way it's going to be tact sharp. I'm talking about the light path. In my image I painted on a wall. I guess it is what it is until someone can come up with another technique.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 30, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:
			
		

> You have to understand that the shutter is open for a long time. The light source is moving so no way it's going to be tact sharp. I'm talking about the light path. In my image I painted on a wall. I guess it is what it is until someone can come up with another technique.



You have to understand that there are people out there that have done this before. You need to shoot on f/8 and prefocus. It works.


----------



## shefjr (Dec 30, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Manaheim's thread about night shooting has some stuff about light painting I believe. You misspelled Canon though



Manaheims post explains in steps how to accomplish the look that you are after.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...naheims-ultimate-guide-night-photography.html


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

That's the one! I was on my phone, too much work lol


----------



## shefjr (Dec 30, 2012)

thetrue said:


> That's the one! I was on my phone, too much work lol



I subscribed to that one and one by Sw1tchFX which deals more with stars. Both are great reference links. 

Buckster, great image! 
What did you use for your blue and red lights? I was thinking some sort of flashlight with different colored lens all attached to a string.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

I forgot about that one. I've been trying to find it but couldn't. Subscribing to both NOW haha


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> I have a nice manfrotto. My design was not as intense as yours so no need for that long of an exposure. Yours is blurry as well. I'm thinking there is no way to have the tac sharp look with this technique.



:scratch:


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 30, 2012)

STOP RAPE | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

shefjr said:


> Buckster, great image!


Thank you kindly!



shefjr said:


> What did you use for your blue and red lights? I was thinking some sort of flashlight with different colored lens all attached to a string.


I used LEDs covered with gels normally used with my strobes.  Rather than string, I built a contraption to spin my LEDs in a much more controlled way than string allows.  For this shot, I also used 2 off camera speedlights.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ill try a smaller aperture n see what happens. Looking on google and Flickr, I don't see many tact sharp shots. I think it's the nature of the technique.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

You're making images with light moving as your subject, not a macro of a spider. How "sharp" does it really need to be?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a way to make it sharper. I'm happy with the image. I need to work on my handwriting but overall it's ok. 

I'll implement some creativity like painting a car or a bike or do something but this is good for my first attempt.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 30, 2012)

Is this the sharpness you're looking for?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice Tyler, I think I'd like that better without the streaks through the center, but that's pretty sweet. What did you use?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 30, 2012)

thetrue said:
			
		

> Nice Tyler, I think I'd like that better without the streaks through the center, but that's pretty sweet. What did you use?



The streaks through the center were the source of the light. It was steel wool that was lit on fire and spun around in a warehouse. f/8 @ 35mm for 30 seconds


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes the lines are perfect. So f8 it is. It's new to me so I'm learning. 

Have you ever been in the dark with one light available and move the camera while the shutter is open to make a pattern? Same technique but now moving the camera instead of the light source.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think that would be as effective, and definitely not anywhere near as controlled.


----------



## nikonmikey (Jan 4, 2013)

some fun my daughter & I had


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Pre-focus using a flashlight on an object placed where you plan to work, then shut off AF on the lens.  Allow enough DOF using aperture so that you don't stray out of the sharpness zone.
> 
> I've dabbled in this sort of thing from time to time:




Once again, your holiness.....   :hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Pre-focus using a flashlight on an object placed where you plan to work, then shut off AF on the lens.  Allow enough DOF using aperture so that you don't stray out of the sharpness zone.
> 
> I've dabbled in this sort of thing from time to time:



Ok how did you do it? That is amazing. I don't see the ghosting of the person that drew it.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2013)

Wizard by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr





Picture 1 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Picture 8 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




The Force by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Exit by light by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


This is what I got from trying light painting last night. I don't really know how to keep my body out of the picture. Some I tried a F22 but my feet are still noticeable.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 5, 2013)

^^^^thats cool...........looks like you were having fun!!


----------



## shefjr (Jan 5, 2013)

Patriot that is great!!! Did you flash yourself in the first one?


----------



## Buckster (Jan 5, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Pre-focus using a flashlight on an object placed where you plan to work, then shut off AF on the lens.  Allow enough DOF using aperture so that you don't stray out of the sharpness zone.
> ...


While making the orb, there was no light at all other than the two LEDs, so I, standing essentially in the center of the orb while making it, wasn't lit up by them.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Patriot that is great!!! Did you flash yourself in the first one?



Yes I did. I was using a led flashlight with the top off and pointed it towards myself for a few seconds.


----------

